# how to calibrate my monitor?



## K.S.S (Feb 22, 2008)

Hii guys,

How to calibrate my monitor and sync it with photoshop? when i edit something in pps it always get different colors when i preview it in other program or even the web =(

both pps & my monitor should show the same color isn't it =(

help pllz


----------



## Natobasso (Feb 22, 2008)

How are you exporting your files for web?


----------



## K.S.S (Feb 23, 2008)

using jpg as a format
and ftp??

Why??


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 23, 2008)

K.S.S said:


> using jpg as a format
> and ftp??
> 
> Why??



?


----------



## Natobasso (Feb 25, 2008)

Look at how you output your jpg files for web. If you aren't doing the same way every time, you're going to get different results when you post images to the web. I usually use Save For Web and the same specs, you can save a profile for jpgs and gifs you normally output so they stay consistent.

And as for printing calibration, you can get close with your home printer, but a larger commercial printer is another story due to all the variables. In any event, this is a very imprecise science.


----------



## prepresscolor (Mar 10, 2008)

Wow, this is a problem that haunts many home users too. First you need to calibrate your monitor, start with "srgb" and calibrate using the monitor calibration software on your computer. For publishing your images on the web use "srgb.icc" when saving RGB images in Photoshop. Next find out if your printer uses CMYK files or RGB files to print. If it uses RGB files and converts them in the printer's software then try sending images saved with "adobe1998rgb.icc". If you need CMYK files to print and you work in RGB in photoshop you will first need to make a copy of the image, convert it to CMYK, open it in photoshop, compare it to the RGB file, adjust the colors for the conversion loss, then save as an "USsheetfeduncoated.icc" for plain paper or "USsheetfedcoated.icc" for coated paper. Your printer software will have various profiles to choose from, unless you have lots of equipment for color management you just need to select the print that most closely resembles your monitors image and always print to that profile.


----------



## Natobasso (Mar 10, 2008)

It's not clear whether we're talking about the print or internet realm here. Maybe the person who posted this can describe what medium they are working toward?

Your suggestions for print seem a bit more difficult than they need to be. I've never known a printer to use RGB on a CMYK press? I've never gone wrong creating CMYK/tifs of all my files, psd or no, 300dpi and saving out to pdf/x-1a; then there's no having to compare rgb and cmyk versions of the same file onscreen; a dodgy process at best.



prepresscolor said:


> Wow, this is a problem that haunts many home users too. First you need to calibrate your monitor, start with "srgb" and calibrate using the monitor calibration software on your computer. For publishing your images  on the web use "srgb.icc" when saving RGB images in Photoshop. Next find out if your printer uses CMYK files or RGB files to print. If it uses RGB files and converts them in the printer's software then try sending images saved with "adobe1998rgb.icc". If you need CMYK files to print and you work in RGB in photoshop you will first need to make a copy of the image, convert it to CMYK, open it in photoshop, compare it to the RGB file, adjust the colors for the conversion loss, then save as an "USsheetfeduncoated.icc" for plain paper or "USsheetfedcoated.icc" for coated paper. Your printer software will have various profiles to choose from, unless you have lots of equipment for color management you just need to select the print that most closely resembles your monitors image and always print to that profile.


----------



## prepresscolor (Mar 11, 2008)

Natobasso said:


> It's not clear whether we're talking about the print or internet realm here. Maybe the person who posted this can describe what medium they are working toward?
> 
> Your suggestions for print seem a bit more difficult than they need to be. I've never known a printer to use RGB on a CMYK press? I've never gone wrong creating CMYK/tifs of all my files, psd or no, 300dpi and saving out to pdf/x-1a; then there's no having to compare rgb and cmyk versions of the same file onscreen; a dodgy process at best.


Well, since you mentioned that a lower end printer was being used, some of these units accept RGB files into their print engine. 
Nice of you to mention the Printing press, where did that come from?
I thought the person wanted his files posted on the interned and the images printed off of his "low end printer" to look the same!


----------



## Natobasso (Mar 11, 2008)

K.S.S said:


> Hii guys,
> 
> How to calibrate my monitor and sync it with photoshop? when i edit something in pps it always get different colors when i preview it in other program or even the web =(
> 
> ...



It's not clear whether this person is printing or simply viewing the images, though he/she doesn't use the word 'printing' in the original post.

Again, why would any printer use rgb to print with? Converting to cmyk is well and good, I guess, but far from accurate; and printing/color management is a difficult enough game as it is. Maybe it's something behind the scenes that I've never dealt with, but in order to keep things consistent I never send anything but cmyk tif files with my layouts for print on commercial presses.

Nothing personal, I just didn't agree completely with what you had said. Too bad our side conversation doesn't really have anything to do with the original post.


----------

